# What's the best Trade to get into???



## flatlinerz (19 May 2008)

Looking into getting into a Trade this year but not sure which one I should get into? Which trade is making the most dollars?

thanks all


----------



## tech/a (19 May 2008)

Do you really think we are going to tell you?
Go find it like we did.
You'll know it when you see it ---its the one that increases.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 May 2008)

LOL! 

I think flatlinerz means a trade such as electrician, plumber or carpenter, not "trade" as as in buying and selling stocks.


----------



## flatlinerz (19 May 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> LOL!
> 
> I think flatlinerz means a trade such as electrician, plumber or carpenter, not "trade" as as in buying and selling stocks.




your on the money


----------



## tech/a (19 May 2008)

ROLF--hahaha.
Bloody hell thats what you get for being on a trading forum!!

Well I can possibly help being a builder.

Every trade is in high demand.
Carpenters, Plumbers, Sparkies, Brickies, Gyprockers ---GOOD trades are very hard to get they are all flat out.

If your thinking of doing a trade then working for yourself,those that appear to be the most affluent are Plumbers and Sparkies.

But then with a trade you could end up being a builder!
You'll never be out of work,you'll always have plenty of hrs offered and you'll find everyone wants to pay you cash!! Buggers whats wrong with a cheque?

The trick is to be THE BEST.
Become and expert tradie not just a guy who has done an apprenticeship.

Enjoy!


----------



## SenTineL (19 May 2008)

flatlinerz said:


> your on the money




i think you mean "you're"


----------



## flatlinerz (19 May 2008)

tech/a said:


> ROLF--hahaha.
> Bloody hell thats what you get for being on a trading forum!!
> 
> Well I can possibly help being a builder.
> ...




lols sorry about that should of made a bit clearer


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 May 2008)

A tradie on a mine, any trade, fly in fly out. two weeks on two weeks off.

open cut not under ground.


----------



## nomore4s (19 May 2008)

SenTineL said:


> i think you mean "you're"




lol, school teacher must be out of the question then:


----------



## grubadoo (20 May 2008)

Try Marine Engineering.
You will never be bored.
You deal with AC, Electronics, Big Engines, Hydraulics and my favorite Sewage treatment plants.

Oil Rigs, Tankers and Super Yachts=Lots of work and big dollars.


----------



## wildkactus (20 May 2008)

Electronics / Hydraulics in the offshore world,

I have a few mates who work on vessels from oil rigs to Superyachts, they say its great work and great money, Takes a bit of training and getting into but when your in you are always in demand, you also have to be compentent or you will never get a gig offshore.

Also IMO don't just select a trade based on the money, you have to like it to be good at it, when you like it and are good at it the money will come.


----------



## adobee (20 May 2008)

Plumbers are killing it at the moment ..  so are sparkies for that matter..
either one you can easily get your own company running when you are licenced and then start outsourcing to other workers so you end up with a business empire..  hit up realestate agents for jobs.. before long to will have five or six vans running and be rolling in the money !


----------



## Santob (20 May 2008)

Removed from local yellow pages:

*Boring:* See Civil Engineers


----------



## korrupt_1 (20 May 2008)

How does one get into a Trade? I ask because my brother-in-law said he rang around and asked if anyone wanted to take him on as an apprentice. All said, they are just too busy.

So, is there an organisaton, registry or something that he could look up and find out who are offering apprenticeship to?


----------



## grubadoo (20 May 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> How does one get into a Trade? I ask because my brother-in-law said he rang around and asked if anyone wanted to take him on as an apprentice. All said, they are just too busy.
> 
> So, is there an organisaton, registry or something that he could look up and find out who are offering apprenticeship to?




Back in the nineties I offered to work for free for a week. If I liked it I stayed, If they liked me I stayed.

Does this happen these days?


----------



## nioka (20 May 2008)

I know a brickie that is doing very well. He has a team now doing contracting. He is flat out now but when things are slack he keeps himself busy building a super mansion which as his place of residence is a job not taxable. He gets plenty of free or very cheap bricks usually left over on a job. Brick laying is hard work but by using his head he lets others do most of the hard work for him.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 May 2008)

flatlinerz said:


> Looking into getting into a Trade this year but not sure which one I should get into? *Which trade is making the most dollars*?
> 
> thanks all




*Wrong attitude for work to begin with*.

First you will need to ask yourself the questions ... 

1. am I good with my hands i.e. coordination, don`t mind hands getting dirty, not pinchings or hitting digits. 
2. do I like working with wood, steel, textiles, rubber, dirt, rocks, bricks, wires, plants, etc.etc. 
3. am I committed to at least 10 years (including apprenticeship) of everyday turning up to work to learn and improve myself.
*note ... i say 10 years because 5 years post-trade experience is required in the "trade making the most dollars".

Then, my friend, if you can decide and follow through with committment then any competent, conscientious, experienced *tradesman* will pull the big dollars.

yours thoughtfully.


----------



## ColB (20 May 2008)

Hey Flatliner,  I did my trade in Horticulture, specifically working for a Landscape Gardener/Stonemason.  Its hard work but satisfying creating something out of nothing.  The day I finished my apprenticeship I became self employed which is pretty much the only way to go in that sort of trade as there is no money in it working for someone else.  I lasted a further 6 years and decided I didn't want to keep doing all the hard work by myself so I gave it away.  Part of the key is to train and employ other workers to put yourself in a position where your not too much hands on other than managing your business when you get older.  With that comes additional responsibility and risk but at greater reward if you are competent.

If I had my time over again I would pick a trade where I didn't have to...

Work in full sun during our summer
Work below 6 degree temperatures
Bend over too much
Crawl through roofs
Crawl under houses
Chase people for money
Too much bookwork/quoting after hours.

Seriously, I would probaly choose plumbing but as someone else said you have decide what you think you would like.

Good Luck, ColB


----------



## Bloveld (20 May 2008)

Hello
If you are just interested in the money, just work for a brickie or plasterer for a few months then pass yourself off as a tradesman. Dont become an apprentice.

If you want a career then, coded welders are highly paid.
But an electrical/ instrument apprenticeship with someone like Woodside, BP, BHP etc is in my opinion the best trade career going. Good money, not hard on the body and least boring.

Steve


----------



## Broadway (20 May 2008)

Work as a dolphin trainer.

Chicks dig the dolphins..


----------



## nizar (20 May 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> A tradie on a mine, any trade, fly in fly out. two weeks on two weeks off.
> 
> open cut not under ground.




I know a mate who did this a couple of summers back in NT.
Worked 12 hour days, accomodation/food, everything paid for.
They paid him $70/hour.


----------



## nizar (20 May 2008)

And I agree Sparkies are killing it as well.
I know a guy building a $6million waterfront mansion.


----------



## IFocus (21 May 2008)

Bloveld said:


> Hello
> If you are just interested in the money, just work for a brickie or plasterer for a few months then pass yourself off as a tradesman. Dont become an apprentice.
> 
> If you want a career then, coded welders are highly paid.
> ...




Instrument / Electrical if you can get in is the go IMHO been in the game at various levels for many years. If you are any good you will pickup $100K here in Perth, contracts currently around $180K for shorter term bush work then theres oil and gas start at say $130/40K sky's the limit if contracting.

If I am hiring I will always give young guys a shot that show initiative / motivation.


----------

